# what sex?



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont know how to sex them?.can anyone help?..oh the last one is a dark cream one but deleted the photo so only have its end part lol 
here gos!
1.black banded.. think female

















2.splashed.. hopeing female!

















3.blue unsure of sex 

















4.black.. unsure of sex 

















5.silver half splashed.. think male?

















6.brown love heart unsure of sex (hopes female!)

















7.black fox.hopeing female!

















8.cream banded.. unsure of sex 

















9.silver/white..unsure of sex

















10.dark cream (no full body image sorry forgot to upload!)









please help me sex them?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

3, 4, 7, 8, 9 I THINK are males? Honestly I'm better at the pinkie stage.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Gill now that I look again, 3 is likely female, oops.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

to me id say 7 8 9 were boys ..... no.4 im unsure of ....


----------

